# Oki c711wt magic touch transfer removal



## cleggy (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm familiar with removing vinyl transfers, but can magic touch transfers produced on the oki c711wt be removed?
I tried the fluid I use for vinyls an this doesn't w.ork. Also tried maths and acetone, but to no avail


----------

